

UK government 'most transparent' in the world - ch215
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30883472

======
tomtoise
Lifted from the comments section: "My frosted glass bathroom window is also
transparent".

I think it sums this up quite well. Just dumping data and statistics doesn't
make a government transparent. Being open and answering direct questions with
direct answers (MP expenses, Iraq Dossier, Rochdale scandal, Allegations of a
Westminster Paedophile ring etc), rather than half-answering or outright
delaying reports and inquiries until people forget about them or the general
election has passed and the current government are safe in their seats for
another 4 years would make them transparent.

------
adrianhoward
The phrase "damned with faint praise" comes to mind…

